# Rv wiring location for 2nd a/c



## hangmankim (Jun 4, 2013)

hAVE A 2003 HOLIDAY RAMBLER 5TH.  CANNOT FIND FACTORY WIRING FOR A SECOND A/C.  BREAKER PANEL SHOWS A BREAKER FOR THIS NEED.  HELP!!!


----------



## C Nash (Jun 4, 2013)

do you have a second ac or planning on installing a second one.


----------

